# Best High Weight Low Rep Ab workout



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Want to really strengthen and build up my torso/core. I don't go to any gyms, I only have a powercage with the barbell, dumbells, EZ bar and a tricep bar. From my research it sounds like doing 200 crunches is a waste of time for really building muscles. The best I could find/come up with is this http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BBPushCrunch.html . What do you guys do?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Using a high cable machine, get the tricep rope, and kneel down holding each knot of the tricep rope by your ears, crunch down to your knees and back up again, making sure the work is coming from your abs not your hip flexors, you should be able to rack some biggish weights doing this and really feel the burn.

I find this gets me more of a 'coin holder abs' than the ones that are just mild outlines. so I still have vis abs even at a high bf.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Using a high cable machine, get the tricep rope, and kneel down holding each knot of the tricep rope by your ears, crunch down to your knees and back up again, making sure the work is coming from your abs not your hip flexors, you should be able to rack some biggish weights doing this and really feel the burn.
> 
> I find this gets me more of a 'coin holder abs' than the ones that are just mild outlines. so I still have vis abs even at a high bf.


*X2*


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Using a high cable machine, get the tricep rope, and kneel down holding each knot of the tricep rope by your ears, crunch down to your knees and back up again, making sure the work is coming from your abs not your hip flexors, you should be able to rack some biggish weights doing this and really feel the burn.
> 
> I find this gets me more of a 'coin holder abs' than the ones that are just mild outlines. so I still have vis abs even at a high bf.


x3

Great exercise above and probably the best added resistance ab ex once you get the form right.

For standard plate exercises to add weight, Weighted Crunches, DB Sidebends, Wieghted Twisting Crunches, Hanging Knee Raises with a DB between you legs and Weighted Planks out together cover the whole of the abs. Throw in Widegrip Pullovers and you've covered the serratus area too :thumbup1:


----------

